# Buying a UTV from out of state



## TJay (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a Honda and was thinking of Southern Powersports up in Chattanooga.  From what I've heard the old days of not paying sales tax are pretty much over.  So what happens when you buy one?  Do you go register for a title?  Where do you go?  I'd assume you bring the sales receipt and they tally up the tax.  I just don't want to get stuck with any kind of "penalties".  Does anyone out there have any experience doing this?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 17, 2014)

The atv title is a pretty piece of paper not an official state title.
Not sure about sales tax anymore. Previously under the interstate commerce act. if they ship to u no sales tax. The loophole was u picked it up and not really delivered. They pretended u paid someone to deliver it to you. That being u


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 17, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> The atv title is a pretty piece of paper not an official state title.
> Not sure about sales tax anymore. Previously under the interstate commerce act. if they ship to u no sales tax. The loophole was u picked it up and not really delivered. They pretended u paid someone to deliver it to you. That being u



What WT said.

If you can arrange to have it "delivered" to you in Georgia, you won't have to pay sales tax.

UTV aren't registered (tagged) in Georgia, so the state will never know you bought it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 17, 2014)

I bought an ATV from them back in April, they are super cheap and they didn't charge me sales tax.


----------



## TJay (Nov 18, 2014)

That's what I'm trying to find out.  I had "heard" that the state of GA caught on that they were losing out and while TN may not collect sales tax they report the sale to GA.  People were getting billed and penalized down the road.  Now I don't know this as being true, but that's what I've heard.  If I could locate someone who has made a similar purchase a year or two ago maybe I could verify it thru them.  I have a couple of buddies that bought Honda's up there and never paid tax but that was 2006.    Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 18, 2014)

looks like 308fan got one up there in 2012


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 18, 2014)

TJay said:


> I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a Honda and was thinking of Southern Powersports up in Chattanooga.  From what I've heard the old days of not paying sales tax are pretty much over.  So what happens when you buy one?  Do you go register for a title?  Where do you go?  I'd assume you bring the sales receipt and they tally up the tax.  I just don't want to get stuck with any kind of "penalties".  Does anyone out there have any experience doing this?



What model etc....are you looking to buy ?  Thanks!


----------



## TJay (Nov 18, 2014)

Pioneer 700-2.


----------



## Phat Matt (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't see why you would not support your local dealer?sales tax is a must and you'll eventually get caught. They have a bill in Florida call the Mark t Schmidt bill and all units sold in Florida are now registered. Reciprocity between Georgia, Florida, Tennessee and Alabama under the new state sales tax regulations. I no we all pay a little bit too much in taxes but this is one I would not want to get caught with. Back to my original question why would you not buy from your local dealer are you going to drive it back to Tennessee for service and warranty just a question


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Phat Matt said:


> I don't see why you would not support your local dealer?sales tax is a must and you'll eventually get caught. They have a bill in Florida call the Mark t Schmidt bill and all units sold in Florida are now registered. Reciprocity between Georgia, Florida, Tennessee and Alabama under the new state sales tax regulations. I no we all pay a little bit too much in taxes but this is one I would not want to get caught with. Back to my original question why would you not buy from your local dealer are you going to drive it back to Tennessee for service and warranty just a question



It's a Honda Warranty-seems a Honda Dealer anywhere would handle a warranty repair....and if you can avoid paying a tax-why not avoid it? If feel strongly make a contribution to something specific !!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 18, 2014)

Phat Matt said:


> I don't see why you would not support your local dealer?



Because my "local dealer" was $1500 higher than Abernathy ATV in Union City.  My "local dealer" wanted $550 to install a winch and Abernathy only wanted $350.  My "local dealer" is a ripoff.  I'll drive 6 hours and get it myself to avoid getting ripped off.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 18, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Because my "local dealer" was $1500 higher than Abernathy ATV in Union City.  My "local dealer" wanted $550 to install a winch and Abernathy only wanted $350.  My "local dealer" is a ripoff.  I'll drive 6 hours and get it myself to avoid getting ripped off.



Completely agree !!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 18, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Because my "local dealer" was $1500 higher than Abernathy ATV in Union City.  My "local dealer" wanted $550 to install a winch and Abernathy only wanted $350.  My "local dealer" is a ripoff.  I'll drive 6 hours and get it myself to avoid getting ripped off.



This....when my local dealer starts to support me....I'll support my local dealer.


----------



## TJay (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't have a problem supporting a local dealer and I will if they can get close on the price.  I will not pay dealer prep and shipping and all that malarkey.  If there is a dealer close to me that can get one in a reasonable amount of time and the price is right I will buy local.  I am just now to the point of checking out dealers and Southern was just the first for me to check out.  Their volume enables them to have the rock bottom pricetag and that is big selling point for them.


----------



## Phat Matt (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay I get it I would just think that you would ask your local dealer and bring these topics up to them.I was just asking the question


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Phat Matt said:


> Okay I get it I would just think that you would ask your local dealer and bring these topics up to them.I was just asking the question



Probably the best way to negotiate with the local dealer is to get Southern's quote then go to the local-get his quote-then pull out Southern's and see what happens!
This is fairly serious money in these deals.


----------



## Phat Matt (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm curious to find out what kind of margin these dealers really have in their product.I would be willing to bet it's a lot less than most people think they make a lot more money on use than they do on new.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 18, 2014)

Phat Matt said:


> I'm curious to find out what kind of margin these dealers really have in their product.I would be willing to bet it's a lot less than most people think they make a lot more money on use than they do on new.



I'm not sure what the margin is, but when I talked to the salesman at Abernathy's, I told him I was going to shop around.  He said he would expect me to, but that I would be calling him back.  I called every Polaris dealership in GA betseen here and Valdosta, and a few in TN and NC.  Nobody could match it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 18, 2014)

Get ready to be hammered to buy an extended warranty and to finance through them.  That's where they make their money.


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Get ready to be hammered to buy an extended warranty and to finance through them.  That's where they make their money.



Oh yea, forgot to mention their extreme high pressure sales on their extended warranty.  I did not pay it, but they kept me there for 4 hours until I finally threatened to walk out, and even then they gave me a hard time. 

As for supporting local, I would love to drive 20 miles verses 250 miles to buy an ATV, but the prices was almost $1000 dollars different, and southern honday delivered to my house for $50.


----------

